
Streaming TV Isn’t Just a New Way to Watch. It’s a New Genre - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/20/arts/television/streaming-tv-isnt-just-a-new-way-to-watch-its-a-new-genre.html
======
thesteamboat
Shouldn't the headline be "It's a New Medium"? The article mentions shows
spanning many different genres and it's emphasizing the change in storytelling
due to the new format.

This is not meant as criticism of the submitter but rather of the NYTimes
headline writer.

~~~
smacktoward
You're right, "genre" is the wrong word here. I actually winced when I read
the headline; it predisposed me to think the article was going to be terrible,
which it wasn't (even though it repeats the headline's error in a couple of
places itself).

------
neutronicus
The Wire actually holds up really well to bingeing, for anyone wondering.

~~~
Touche
I never understood the appeal of prolonged exposure to depressing subject
matter.

~~~
bjz_
Emotional inoculation?

------
bootload
_" On the other hand, streaming shows — by which here I mean the original
series that Netflix, Amazon and their ilk release all at once, in full seasons
— are more than simply TV series as we’ve known them."_

The unacknowledged: the costs of transmission, have been passed from TV
stations/producers/advertisers to the consumer.

~~~
icebraining
Being fed ads was already a form of paying for those costs; they simply
changed the currency. Besides, cable had already done that.

Also, in many developed countries, you can watch streaming video with the
lowest connection plan, so unless you'd give up on Internet access if not for
video streaming, the marginal cost is zero.

~~~
bootload
_" Being fed ads was already a form of paying for those costs; they simply
changed the currency. Besides, cable had already done that."_

Good point about costs. While I can still get free to air and public TV at
HD1080, there is no way stupid network TV is better. The problems with patchy
Internet access is such that unless you live in an area where cable, fiber is
found, you can be stuck with ADSL or Sat speed. The future isn't evenly
distributed.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Samsung predicts producing 128TB SSDs by 2018-2020.

Yeah, its a few years off, but you'll be able to have Netflix's entire library
in something the size of a Tivo in your home.

In the meantime, push for municipal fiber rollouts.

------
voltagex_
I'm not sure I can get past the Sense8 insult. Maybe it's because I'm an
unabashed Wachowski fan, but I found the show really really entertaining -
what Heroes could have been if it was made for HBO.

~~~
johansch
Control question: Did you feel betrayed after first watching Matrix
Revolutions in 2003?

~~~
voltagex_
Yes. Reloaded was OK.

